# Char wird nicht Aktualisiert



## Warhamer (13. August 2006)

Hallo Blasc!

Ich habe ein großes Problem.

Und Zwar mein char wird nicht Aktualisiert , obwohl ich den aktuellen BlascProfiler habe.

Ich bin auch immer verbunden.



Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Falls es hilft hier mal mein char.

Warhamer
60
Paladin
Mensch
Dethecus
Gildenlos ... aber da steht Awoken eyes wo ich schon lange nicht mehr bin.


----------



## Rookie (13. August 2006)

http://www.blasc.de/?c=101035

bei mir biste gildenlos, equiplos, arbeitslos, talentlos...
was will man mehr?


----------



## Alexys (13. August 2006)

Hi Community,

ich habe das selbe Problem mit all meinen Charakteren. Ich habe schon mehrfach versucht zu aktualisieren, auch manuell... Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung und der Upload der Daten verläuft reibungslos. Leider werden die Charaktere einfach nicht auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. Auch wird meine untote Kriegerin als männlicher Untoter angezeigt.

Es handelt sich dabei um die folgenden Chars:

          · Alexys - 60er Untoten Kriegerin
          · Wotan - 60er Troll Schamane
          · Betek - 60er Troll Jäger

Würde mich freuen mal nen Vorschlag oder irgendwas in diese Richtung zu hören, da mir die FAQ's auch nicht weiterhelfen können.

freundliche Grüße
Alexys


----------



## Warhamer (14. August 2006)

Huhu ALexys... Schon einen auf Dethecus zu finden^^.


----------



## Stilzkin (14. August 2006)

Bei mir das selbe Problem.

Es kommt ungefähr die Meldung "Das Konto XXXXXX wurde nicht aktuallisiert da sich nichts geändet hat".

Es hat sich aber viel geändert und zwar bei 4 Charakteren.

Auch der manuelle Upload bringt nichts.


----------



## Rookie (14. August 2006)

alexys letzte uploads waren am 8.8. und sadoria am 10.8....
wenn ihr da zum letzten mal ausgelogt habt sollte das stimmen...
bei mir selber gibt er zwar auch unten rechts nachm ausloggen die meldung "bla bla bla nix verändert bla bla bla" aber eine meldung davor schreibt er alles erfolgreich gesendet...
es sieht so aus als ob er versuche 2ma zu aktualisieren, und dann is doch klar dass beim 2. ma steht es habe sich nix verändert (er hat ja eben 2s davor scho aktualisiert)...


----------



## Stilzkin (14. August 2006)

Hab jetzt Blasc neu installiert und nach dem autom. Upload steht das die Daten erfolgreich übertragen wurden, aber die Daten auf der Homepage sind immer noch alt.

Hab jetzt mal manuell über die Homepage hochgeladen und da scheint es (zumindest jetzt) funktioniert zu haben.


----------



## Rookie (14. August 2006)

na es dauert ne weile bis das im herold aktualisiert wird, nur weil ers hochgeladen hat heißt das nich er habe es in den herold geschrieben, das dauert ne weile


----------



## ivobrown (15. August 2006)

Ich habe auch dieses Problem. Habe schon reinstalliert und die WTF-Daten gelöscht, ohne erfolg.


----------



## Alexys (15. August 2006)

Rookie schrieb:


> na es dauert ne weile bis das im herold aktualisiert wird, nur weil ers hochgeladen hat heißt das nich er habe es in den herold geschrieben, das dauert ne weile



Hi Rookie,

die Daten die bei meinen Charakteren zu sehen sind dürften ca 2-3 Monate alt sein. Ich bekomme auch keine Fehlermeldungen, wie ihr sie zu sehen scheint. Nach dem Beenden von WoW öffnet sich nur das Fensterchen in der Mitte wo dann irgendwas von "Parse Daten" oder sowas drin steht. Danach schließt sich der Blasc Client.

mfG
Alexys


----------



## youko (16. August 2006)

jo ich hab auch das problem, dass meine daten trotz angeblich erfolgreich hochgeladenem Profil auf der Seite nicht aktuallisierte werden, neues blasc-client version hab ich auch schon downgeloaded, wird der service nicht mehr angeboten, oder ist es nur ein momentanes Problem?


----------



## Regnor (16. August 2006)

youko schrieb:


> jo ich hab auch das problem, dass meine daten trotz angeblich erfolgreich hochgeladenem Profil auf der Seite nicht aktuallisierte werden, neues blasc-client version hab ich auch schon downgeloaded, wird der service nicht mehr angeboten, oder ist es nur ein momentanes Problem?



Also der Service wird natürlich noch angeboten und wir arbeiten Fieberhaft daran die momentan auftretenden Probleme zu beheben!

Wenn ihr Probleme mit dem BLASC CLIENT habt bitte tut folgendes:
Möglichkeit A:
Schreibt mir eine PM, darin sollte der Inhalt der DEBUG.TXT (diese liegt in eurem BLASC Verzeichnis) und eure BLASCProfiler.Lua (diese liegt im Verzeichnis: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\ACCNAME\SavedVariables) sein. Schreibt dann noch kurz dazu wie das Problem sich äußert. Wir versuchen dann asap die Probleme zu lösen.

Mäglichkeit B:
Kommt einfach kurz in unseren IRC Channel und sprich einen von den Operators dort an. Dann versuchen wir direkt dort euch zu helfen.



Gruß Regnor


----------

